# The BEST Arrow Rest



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

For what? Hunting? target?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

For hunting, Qad rests are nice. Limbdrivers too.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ripcord Code Red!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

as far as hunting I thin the QAD Ultra-rest HD is by far the best drop away rest ever


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

no such thing a "best" arrow rest. which ever one you like the most


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

For hunting and 3D: limbdriver/QAD HD
For Target. Brite Site Pro Tuner


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

what bout the apache


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

limbdrivers for hunting.. can tweak em and make them sweet.. or run a shoot thru hoyt and use a blade for everythign

pro tuner for target


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

ripcord or limbdriver


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ripcord


----------



## ctrout (Nov 17, 2010)

My vote goes to the QAD Ultra HD. Unlike the Limbdriver mentioned above, there is no need to "tweak em to make them sweet." They are sweet right out of the box. Just follow the directions setting them up and they are flawless.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

hands down ripcord! cant beat them!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

rip cord. alot of people use the limb driver and cut off the ends of the launcher,and i bought a limbdriver pro hooked it up to my truth 2 and while pig huntin i had to draw fast so it launched my arrow off the rest. for me there just a pain settin up


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

deerhunter 13 said:


> what bout the apache


Yeah, the Apache's a great rest for the money.

I really like a Ripcord/QAD style where the arrow is completely enclosed. If I had to do it over again, I think I'd get the QAD instead because it seems a little more sturdily built. You can't beat Ripcord's warranty though.


----------



## bowcowboy (Apr 30, 2010)

For my money with these ultra fast bows Hostage Pro capture rest nothing mechanical to f-up 
rock solid same shot after shot


----------

